# Jointer Blade Honing jFixture



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jointer Blade Honing Fixture*

See this post: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/honing-jointer-blades-how-10066/ I will add a photo.:thumbsup: bill


----------

